# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Australia Day.

## Bedford

Have a good one.  :Smilie:   Australian song: I am Australian /We are Australian (with English subtitle/closed caption) - YouTube

----------


## boo

Nice work Bedford - happy Australia Day to you also.    
That recording was played during the National Day of Mourning remembering the Australians lost during the 2009 Victoria bushfires - an event so devastating that it changed the way we classify bushfires and the way we judge the risk to life and property. 
For anyone in bushfire prone land (as I am) - as much as it adds pain and frustration to the certification and building process, it's a valuable reminder that no building shortcut is worth more than those loved ones who live their lives under your roof with you, trusting you to keep them safe...  
  Happy Australia Day all.

----------


## Black Cat

Hope you all had as good a day as me - a day in the Botanical gardens with a friend. Family groups everywhere - good to see the spririt alive and well.

----------

